# Colour combos :-s



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Ordered Vegas and now having second thoughts. 
Saw a white with red interior on here that looks the nuts. 
Told I have 4 weeks to decide for sure. Aghhhh help :-D


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't "personally" go for yellow and i'd be worried about resale impact.
White with red looks good.

Take a look around the showrooms and find out what works for you.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Colours are a tough one, I am struggling too.
Are you going coupe or Roadster, what were you pairing with Vegas?

I hesitate to mention it, but there is a whole thread on a similar subject:
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=998825

I can't get it in Canada, but I think Sepang Blue with Express Red leather looks awesome, others disagree.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Imo Vegas is one of those marmite colours.There are quite a few who have said it's great but I haven't seen any evidence of anybody ordering if yet with their own money.If you like it and you're renting,then no problems and return it after 3 yrs or whatever,but if you're paying for it with your own money,come resale you may have problems off loading it. (I know a couple of dealers who have refused Dhakota Grey as a trade in for example)

Personally I think the white suits the new TT really well and combine that with Murillo brown and it's a cracking combination.You pays your money..........


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Would be interesting to know if the final payment on a PCP was different depending on the colour. I actually suspect not.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

8) 8) 8) Don't know who owns this but that's the look i want!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> 8) 8) 8) Don't know who owns this but that's the look i want!


You're really wobbling on this one :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Although new to this topic, what I would say is that the Vegas Yellow and Express Red TTS Coupe in extended red leather that arrived into Watford recently was SOLD within 10 days. And not to a footballer, me or, to my knowledge, Lunarbear.

The blacks, greys and whites that remain there still look as good as they did before Noddy came and went. Just with added dust.

Some colour combos and badly filmed videos are here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL ... Sn8eYAQ97a

And specifically, the Glacier white/ Express Red / 20" rims walkaround (one of my new favourites BUT I have white now) plus terrible music is here:






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh nice!

Thanks for the interior vid, i think that's sealed the deal 8) White with Red is smart for sure.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

placeborick said:


> Oh nice!
> 
> Thanks for the interior vid, i think that's sealed the deal 8) White with Red is smart for sure.


The picture you posted is user 35mphspeedlimit's car.
I agree white with Express Red leather is an excellent look.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sherry13 said:


> Although new to this topic, what I would say is that the Vegas Yellow and Express Red TTS Coupe in extended red leather that arrived into Watford recently was SOLD within 10 days. And not to a footballer, me or, to my knowledge, Lunarbear.


This is 100% true, you ask any of the dealers the bright exclusive colours drag customers in and demand attention vs the so boring blacks and greys. I spoke to someone from Audi market and they said these colours polarise people but, the in your face colours while having a much smaller market sell...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Placeborick, yes it's my Glacier White TTS in the picture. I previously had a Volcano Red TT so thought that this time I would be a little more subtle in my approach and once I matched the Express Red Leather and red brake callipers with the Glacier white it was a no brainer. To be honest, I was tempted by the Vegas Yellow but there was to my mind no decent interior options to liven it up. I also believe that resale would be easier with the Glacier White. Completely your choice but here are a few more teasers for you!! :wink:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some colour from earlier today up at Hitchin.
Sepang Blue coupe with grey full leather interior, extended leather.
Vegas Yellow (ish) roadster with black interior, white stitching.
The blue and grey looked stunning. First time I had seen the grey and it was lovely.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sherry13 said:


> Sepang Blue coupe with grey full leather interior, extended leather.


Thats it - you rub it in, its just enough contrast to get one horny...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Haha, well let's see how you react to.... Vegas Yellow and.... Alcantara/leather grey... And a few others..










































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Also, that VY really doesn't look right to me. It's a powdery, weak, custardy yellow - both it and the roadster at Hitchin seemed totally different to the ones I had seen elsewhere. Oh yes one thing I didn't know - the roadster TTS comes with microphones in the seat belts! Great for phone calls in the sunshine. Does this also mean passengers could talk to each other through the loudspeakers at higher speeds...?!!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

That "weak,custard yellow" and the grey looks quite good to me.

The "other"yellow reminds me of 70's Vauxhall/Opel yellow/80's BT van yellow


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks 35.

It does look clean and tidy. 8)

Are the calipers red from factory or something you did?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

placeborick said:


> Thanks 35.
> 
> It does look clean and tidy. 8)
> 
> Are the calipers red from factory or something you did?


Factory fitted option on the TTS, comes in black as standard. Costs circa £300 for the privilege.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

So placeborik - what have you decided?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A quick-glance colour guide here:

https://www.carwow.co.uk/blog/audi-tt-c ... and-prices

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> A quick-glance colour guide here:
> 
> https://www.carwow.co.uk/blog/audi-tt-c ... and-prices


I like that


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rivera blue


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Further images of riviera blue http://www.staffordaudi.co.uk/vehicle/a ... cation-tab


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

dink said:


> Further images of riviera blue http://www.staffordaudi.co.uk/vehicle/a ... cation-tab


£48k and it's not even a TTS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks a 1000x better with the S alloys on.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Aya Carumba

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Aya Carumba
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Or,

Ay, caramba


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow that's one expensive non TTS. Agreed it looks nice though specially on TTS alloys.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > Aya Carumba
> ...


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the colour but 48k!!

Also, what is going on with the suspension? It's not much lower than the wife's Q5. Would look so much better if it was 20 or even 30mm lower


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Ikon66 said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> > Further images of riviera blue http://www.staffordaudi.co.uk/vehicle/a ... cation-tab
> ...


Plus £10,757 if you take it over 4 years on their "attractive" finance example


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Who doesn't love a trip to Essex? Chingford has got a nano TT S-Line, a red Roadster, a blue Sport (not sure which colour..) and a VY TTS. Also a used model with the blacked out ring ting going on, that has been discussed here. The TTS is shoved into the back of the building and is virtually in the service area. I asked about it and the dealer replied by pausing and saying "we also have this in Nano". If that wasn't enough, their coffee machine is broken.

Here are some poor pics.



























































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Bouncedout said:


> Love the colour but 48k!!
> 
> Also, what is going on with the suspension? It's not much lower than the wife's Q5. Would look so much better if it was 20 or even 30mm lower


Don't get me started....! The suspension does however seem to drop over a decent run, but then like an overpriced sand buggy, rises to greet you the next morning.... :?


----------



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

I've just had a nano Tfsi s-line and it looks immense. It's a real head turner.

Plus the standard S-line alloys are slightly grey to they really suit it well.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Who doesn't love a trip to Essex? Chingford has got a nano TT S-Line, a red Roadster, a blue Sport (not sure which colour..) and a VY TTS. Also a used model with the blacked out ring ting going on, that has been discussed here. The TTS is shoved into the back of the building and is virtually in the service area. I asked about it and the dealer replied by pausing and saying "we also have this in Nano". If that wasn't enough, their coffee machine is broken.


It's Scuba blue, I love the colour, I think it's very stylish (ordered mine in Scuba)! However most members will prefer Sepang blue I think (more Sportive) :wink:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Scuba is a fantastic colour... video of it here in action: 




Not a huge difference between it and Sepang, tho Sepang probably more sparkly in the sun.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Is that what they're calling it.

Looks nothing like mk2 scuba,more like mk 1 Denim 

Oh and the"It's got loads of space,a glove compartment......" :lol:


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

@Mr R thanks for the video!
@Leopard Lol haha

Another photo of Scuba blue:

(I cropped the photo to respect the privacy of all persons on the photo).


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

olympic said:


> @Mr R thanks for the video!
> @Leopard Lol haha
> 
> Another photo of Scuba blue:
> ...


Perhaps it's a trick of the light but this is the Scuba blue I had in mind but somehow the blue in the video doesn't look as deep [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

Folks how do I upload images from an iPad?


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

leopard said:


> Perhaps it's a trick of the light but this is the Scuba blue I had in mind but somehow the blue in the video doesn't look as deep [smiley=bomb.gif]


True, the colour in the video does not reflect the colour I've seen at the dealer.


----------



## mogbat (Jul 14, 2015)

Mine


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

mogbat said:


> Folks how do I upload images from an iPad?


Through the forum or through a (free) image hoster.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah, see what you guys mean, Here's a mk2 Scuba blue, and it does have more of a purple tinge to it...


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

mogbat said:


> Mine


Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> olympic said:
> 
> 
> > @Mr R thanks for the video!
> ...


What other colour could it be then...? :? I know at the press launch Audi had some cars with equipment that wasn't initially normal to configure... e.g. digital climate control without B&O sound package.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

mogbat said:


> Mine


That looks really nice indeed Mog! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] The S Line alloys really suit that colour.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Mr R said:


> What other colour could it be then...? :? I know at the press launch Audi had some cars with equipment that wasn't initially normal to configure... e.g. digital climate control without B&O sound package.


I think it depends on the illumination. Another 2 videos of Scuba:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

@ Mr R.

It seems colours are all over the place at the moment.The typical example being the yellow on this thead being described as pale washy (which I don't mind) which reminds me of Imola Yellow and Ford van,Vegas yellow which is alot deeper.

Maybe the painting plant are having difficulties with different batches,perhaps a worry if you need damage repair at some stage in the future.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

definitely some variations in blue going on there. Yeah, and Sherry mentioned also about Vegas Yellow...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Both the VY models at Hitchin were 'off' - really quite clearly so. The one at Chingford was dead on. Mind you, so it should be for Essex!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

A bit of "50 shades" going on at Audi...


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

olympic said:


> @Mr R thanks for the video!
> @Leopard Lol haha
> 
> Another photo of Scuba blue:
> ...


Strange the photo shows either a S-Line with Xenon Lamps or a sport model with s-line bumper and skirts?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Those on my TTS look like the other ones - not that one.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Otherwise known as Smurf blue 

I had an bmw e46 m3 in that colour (Lugana Seca Blue) and colleagues didn't speak to kindly not that l cared.



Toshiba said:


> Rivera blue


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Another exclusive colour, i left the tango red at the side so you got the contrast. 
Shame about the alloys.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Another exclusive colour, i left the tango red at the side so you got the contrast.
> Shame about the alloys.


I just don`t get what your problem is with the 20" alloys, I know everybody has their own tastes and opinions but for once in your life could you please keep yours to yourself.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Never going to happen, its ok for 'you' to share 'your opinion' on my 'opinion' i see :roll: 
They ruin the look of the car is my problem with them... they could be worse i guess, they could be black too...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes it's a shame about the 20s. I don't have a problem about the diameter, it's just the fussy nature of all them spokes! If there had been the 20'' 5 spoke black RS rotors available, I'd have jumped at the chance. As it is, the TTS 19s are perfectly acceptable imo.


----------



## Ham699 (Apr 24, 2015)

I find it funny how people's tastes differ. I dislike the 5 spoke alloys cause you really notice how tiny the brakes are whereas the Y spoke alloy kinda distracts you from that fact. But thats just my taste no matter how idiotic sounding


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it has to have strong, purpose-full wheel for me. Not lots of weedy spokes.
I had the Rotars on the RS when it first came out and really liked them - Audi spoiled that however by adding the wheel to every model they do..

Plus the 20s remind me of rep cars... it's just an old, tired design. You could get them on the MK1 too.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Seriously Rotas,if it's the wheel I'm thinking about with the red highlights then it's a big no-no for me..

19" RS4's for me,shame they haven't got that as an option on the mk3.(gunmetal or black)


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Ham699 said:


> I find it funny how people's tastes differ. I dislike the 5 spoke alloys cause you really notice how tiny the brakes are whereas the Y spoke alloy kinda distracts you from that fact. But thats just my taste no matter how idiotic sounding


Agree with you there Ham. The real issue here is that people can't seem to keep it in perspective. Choosing one of the wheel options that Audi offers over another is not like going out and getting your wheels painted pink. So it is not really necessary to offer one's option on what a poor choice a particular wheel option is... every single chance you get.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

leopard said:


> Seriously Rotas,if it's the wheel I'm thinking about with the red highlights then it's a big no-no for me..
> 
> 19" RS4's for me,shame they haven't got that as an option on the mk3.(gunmetal or black)


You mean the RS plus wheels... no they scream d***head.









These ones, same wheel less bling


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

can_quattro said:


> Ham699 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it funny how people's tastes differ. I dislike the 5 spoke alloys cause you really notice how tiny the brakes are whereas the Y spoke alloy kinda distracts you from that fact. But thats just my taste no matter how idiotic sounding
> ...


Strange - i don't recall the same comment being made when someone was lambasted over body colour and leather combo.. Or with regards to other option/choices people can or cant make. Perhaps it's only a valid complaint when it impacts certain people directly..?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

In my opinion, the choice of wheels for the mkIII are pretty poor.

I have gone for the Y spokes because I like them and the car looks stunning with them.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

vagman said:


> In my opinion, the choice of wheels for the mkIII are pretty poor.
> 
> I have gone for the Y spokes because I like them and the car looks stunning with them.


And why not. Your opinion is as good as anybody elses. 
Wouldn't do if we all liked the same thing all the time - the world would be a very boring place.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

ROBH49 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Another exclusive colour, i left the tango red at the side so you got the contrast.
> ...


Me...ow !


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, the choice of wheels for the mkIII are pretty poor.
> ...


Agree it would be a very dull place if we all liked the same thing.

I mean, nothing wrong with this pic..










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's that colour combo again. :mrgreen:

Call the police.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

No idea what you're talking about. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Fairly common on British cars apparently :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not surprising really as 8% of men are colour blind .... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_blindness


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

My favourites are (of course);






And:






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Got to admit the Vegas yellow with Red upholstery does look like the dogs wotsits  8)  
Im just not that brave


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes but what sits between the Dogs Wotsits...??? :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If I could afford a MK3, I'd get a Yellow in a heart-beat, sod the resale. It looks awesome and isn't the same grey/blue/red that everybody else has. But then, I'd also happily buy green.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dash said:


> If I could afford a MK3, I'd get a Yellow in a heart-beat, sod the resale.


Would you be saying that 2yrs post resale when you decide to trade in (hypothetically at least) and the dealer turns round and says something like

"sorry mate no call for this colour,can't sell 'em"


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Since when has any dealer said 'Yes Sir, thats a perfect colour for a resale'
Its always, 'silver, too many around, white, that was last years colour, blue, not popular enough, red, limited appeal, purple, you gotta be joking!' etc etc


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

SpudZ said:


> Yes but what sits between the Dogs Wotsits...??? :lol:


If you've got it, flaunt it


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

deeve said:


> Since when has any dealer said 'Yes Sir, thats a perfect colour for a resale'
> Its always, 'silver, too many around, white, that was last years colour, blue, not popular enough, red, limited appeal, purple, you gotta be joking!' etc etc


You've sort of answered your own question.I certainly know of two dealerships that have refused a car on the basis of colour come part ex time with the mk2.Everybody that comments on the yellow always say lovely but I'm not brave enough or comment what a great colour it is,but never lay down their own cash for one with probably the exception of one member.

Says alot come trade in at some point down the line....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So in that case is the guaranteed residual value of a yellow car less on a PCP scheme, and consequently attracts increased monthly payments? Don't recall ever having heard anyone report that occurring.
Yes sir your monthly repayments will be £300 per month or £315 per month if you go for the yellow car.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Some people hate some of the variations, and that's fair enough.

Mind you, some people hate TTs. Many hate Audi. Half are on this forum. It's just taste and I can totally see why some won't like the more exclusive colours.

The fact that Audi used the VY in pretty much all tier 1 media says something about its long-term appeal and their confidence in the product. It was a statement colour - and they made that statement over and over.

The point about people saying they would love to buy it and then not doing so is interesting, but not what I have seen. Remember what was going down at "Vegas" Watford a few months ago when the VY + ER interior was on display and there were 3 people (one from here, actually!) who had travelled from other parts of the country just to see it and it was sold within the week. Some of the TTs in regular colours that were there in the showroom before it are still there now. A season later. They've even had the humiliation of having cardboard Justin Biebers put in them to help flog them as part of a VIP sale. I'm not criticising those cars as I think they look great as well. But while not everyone's cup of tea, there is a value in a niche because black/black/black simply isn't what everyone wants. But those that do will find these second hand cars out and they will travel to look them up and they will pay good money for them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> So in that case is the guaranteed residual value of a yellow car less on a PCP scheme, and consequently attracts increased monthly payments? Don't recall ever having heard anyone report that occurring.
> Yes sir your monthly repayments will be £300 per month or £315 per month if you go for the yellow car.


There's your answer then,have it on PCP and let Audi did take the hit.One advantage over cash I suppose.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> The point about people saying they would love to buy it and then not doing so is interesting, but not what I have seen. Remember what was going down at "Vegas" Watford a few months ago when the VY + ER interior was on display and there were 3 people (one from here, actually!) who had travelled from other parts of the country just to see it


With out wanting this to get out of control again,how many Vegas Yellows have you seen sold.As far as I'm aware Watford had one,three people came to see it and it got sold within the week.

This doesn't represent the other "mundane" colours that have outstripped the yellow by probably a 100 to 1 if you take a cross proportioned representation on this forum.Just because Audi used it in their promotional blurb a few times and have also used the Tango,does that mean they're going to be in high demand...probably not.

Still doesn't stop the yellow from being unpopular come trade in time.Time will tell...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

You've served to emphasise what I said in the earlier post. It's not a regular colour, so there will be fewer of them, which means there will always be an interest in them both during ownership and also when it comes to resale.

Just grab some chill fam, and understand that not everyone likes what you like! And that's actually OK..

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

leopard said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > Since when has any dealer said 'Yes Sir, thats a perfect colour for a resale'
> ...


It was a rhetorical question....
If you can afford it, buy what you want and enjoy it. Dont drive around in something less than you want because resale MAY be affected.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> You've served to emphasise what I said in the earlier post. It's not a regular colour, so there will be fewer of them, which means there will always be an interest in them both during ownership and also when it comes to resale.
> 
> Just grab some chill fam, and understand that not everyone likes what you like! And that's actually OK..
> color=gray]Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App[/color]


I haven't served to emphasise this.Your assumption is there will be an interest during ownership and resale.I'm stating there may not be whether I like or dislike.

We'll have to agree to disagree on this subject.

http://www.autotrader.com/car-tips/does ... lue-210965


----------

